# Fun Food for Kids



## abjcooking (Sep 19, 2004)

Here are some fun recipes for kids that I enjoyed when I was younger.
Hope you like them.

*Cheryl's Bananas*

bananas, cut in chunks
dry jello, different colors

Cut bananas into slices.  Roll bananas in dryjello.  Eat and enjoy

*Cinnamon Sticks*

8 bread slice
1 cup butter
1 1/2 cups sugar
3 t. cinnamon

Remove the crusts and cut each slice into 1 inch sticks.  Melt butter in skillet.  Remove from heat.  Dip each breadstick in the butter on all sides very quickly.  Then roll the buttered sticks in the mixture of sugar and cinnamon.

Place on ungreased cookie sheet and bake at 350 for 15 minutes.  Store in airtight container.

*Frosted Pretzels*

1 cup ready to spread vanilla frosting
1 10 oz. package large pretzel twists

Place frosting in a 2 cup measure; microwave at high 30 to 45 seconds or until frosting melts, stirring once.  Dip half of each pretzel into frosting, allowing excess to drip.  Place on wax paper; let dry 2 hours or until no longer sticky.  Serve same day.

*Jello Pinwheels*

1 4 oz. package jello brand gelatin, any flavor
1/2 cup warm water
1 1/2 cups Kraft minature marshmallows or 12 kraft Jet Puffed

Lightly spray 8 or 9 inch square pan with non-stick cooking spray.  Use a paper towel to spread on bottom and sides.

Mix gelatin and water in 1-1/2 to 2 qt. microwavable bowl.  Microwave on High 1-1/2 minutes.  Stir to dissolve completely.  (cooking time varies with ovens)

Add marshmallows to gelatin.  Microwave 1 minute or until marshmallows are almost melted.  Stir until completely melted and mixture is smooth. (creamy layer will float to top).  Pour into prepared pan.  Refrigerate 45 minutes or until set.  Loosen edges using knife dipped in warm water.  Starting at one end, roll up tightly.  With seam-side down, cut into 10-12 (1/2 inch) slices.  Serve immediately or refrigerate until ready to serve.

*Peanut Butter Balls*

Marshmallow fluff
peanut butter
vanilla wafers, crushed

Mix equal parts of marshmallow fluff and peanut butter.  Form into balls.  roll in vanilla wafer crumbs.  Store in air tight container.

*Rainbow Gelatin(finger jello)*

6 packages unflavored gelatin
4 3oz. boxes flavored gelatin each box a different flavor or color
1 cup sweetened condensed milk
water

Lightly grease a 9x13x2 inch glass baking dish.  Mix one package of unflavored gelatin with 1/4 cup tap water.  In another bowl, add 3/4 cup boiling water to one (3oz.) box of flavored gelatin.  Mix both gelatins together.  Pour into the glass baking dish and refrigerate.

For the white layers, mix 2 packages of unflavored gelatin with 1/2 cup boiling water.  Stir all ingredients together thoroughly.  This mixture will make three layers.  Cool the white mixture and pour slightly less than 1 cup on top of the chilled colored layer. (my mom left out the milk here, but I believe it goes in with the water and gelatin)

Replace in refrigerator and chill until firm.  Put remaining white mixture in a warm place so that it won't gel.  If it begins to gel, place in a warm oven (250) until it thins out.

Make your next colored layer following the same directions as above.  Make sure you don't pour a very hot mixture on top of the chilled layer, as they might melt together.  Alternate the colored layer and white layers.  You will have 4 colored layers and 3 white layers.  Cut in small squares.

*Sandwich Cake*

1 32oz. jar strawberry or grape jam
1 28oz. jar creamy or crunchy peanut butter
2 loaves unsliced bread
2 8oz. packages cream cheese
milk
red skinned apples
golden raisins

With long sharp knife, cut off all crust from two loaves of unsliced white bread.  Turn loaves on side; cut lengthwise into slices about 1/2 inch thick.

Spread slices of each loaf with peanut butter and jam, top jam with finely chopped apple.  Place stacked loaves side by side on serving plate.

Soften two 8oz. packages cream cheese with milk to spreading consistency.  Spread softened cream cheese over loaves to make one cake.

Wrap and store in refrigerator until serving time.  Decorate top and sides of cake with red skinned apple slices and golden raisins.  To serve, cut diagonal.

*Sandwich Shapes*

Make your kids favorite sandwiches and use their favorite cookie cutter (mickey mouse) and cut the sandwich out.  Place in their lunch box for a fun surprise.


----------



## Juliev (Sep 20, 2004)

Down under "Does Anyone Have a Recipe For Fruit Dip", I posted one for a chocolate/peanut butter dip.. if kids don't like eating fruit, there's a fun way to get them interested.. just made with chocolate pudding and creamy peanut butter.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks abjcooking! I'm sure my kids will love these! Can't wait to try the jello banana one!


----------



## abjcooking (Sep 21, 2004)

crewsk,
I hope your kids liked the bananas.  Let me know if any of the recipes were winners.  The finger jello recipe was my other favorite over the bananas.  My mom ended up having to give the recipe to all of my friends mother's because it was such a big hit.


----------

